# Morethan special a



## fugi-nguyen (25. September 2011)

Kennt jemand von euch diese Rute und kann jemand was dazu sagen ? 

Morethan  MMHFS Special A, 2,70m, 15-50g


----------



## walterb (25. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

Hallo,
die morethan-Ruten sind profiruten von Daiwa.

Gruß

Walter


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*



walterb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die morethan-Ruten sind profiruten von Daiwa.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 


Was sind Profiruten? |kopfkrat


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

Teuer.


----------



## fugi-nguyen (25. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

ja klar das sie teuer sind aber hat jemand schon erfahrung gemacht sind die das geld wert ? habe eine stella ohne rute


----------



## Die-Angler (26. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

*Daiwa schreibt dazu;*

Die MORETAN Spinnruten ist aus Japan.
Das SVF COMPILE-X Kohlefasermaterial ist ausschliesslich aud dem japanieschen Markt erhältlich.
Diese Ruten haben den höchsten Kohlefaseranteil,der technologisch möglich ist.
Alle FUJI SiC Ringe sind doppelt unterwickelt und doppelt lackiert.

*Alle MORETHAN-Ruten sind für den Einsatz im Salzwasser geeignet*.

Torsten #h


----------



## dido_43 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

Daiwa Rute und Shimano Stella?

Das geht garnicht.

Glaube nicht, dass sich das Röllchen an dieser Rute wohlfühlt.

Ansonsten feines leichtes Stöckchen, zieh aber mind. 30% vom Wurfgewicht ab, dann passt das.


----------



## fugi-nguyen (26. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

hmmm danke aber wieso sollte stella und daiwa nicht zusammen passen ?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

Weil Dings.. weil .. ja weil halt. Irgendwas fängt dann zu rosten an.


----------



## Bobster (26. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*



fugi-nguyen schrieb:


> hmmm danke aber wieso sollte stella und daiwa nicht zusammen passen ?


 

...weil dann das "Feng - Shui" gestört ist :q

Die Japaner/Asiaten legen größten Wert darauf-
Mit dieser Kombination wirst Du *keinen Fisch fangen* 

...schlechtes Omen :m


----------



## dido_43 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

#6#6#6  .RICHTIG .    #6#6#6

Bin mal mit meiner Stella in die Nähe einer Daiwa Rute gekommen. Das Röllchen fing an zu vibrieren und schluchste ganz leise "Bitte, bitte lass uns schnell weitergehen" und 2 kleine Öltröpfchen rannen langsam von der Rolle in den Sand am Nienhäger Strand.

Ich werde sie nie von ihrer geliebten Daiko trennen. Versprochen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...weil dann das "Feng - Shui" gestört ist :q
> 
> Die Japaner/Asiaten legen größten Wert darauf-
> *Mit dieser Kombination wirst Du keinen Fisch fangen *
> ...


 


Genau,:m

da gehört eine Branzino drauf,sonst gibts Nullrunden.


----------



## fugi-nguyen (27. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

ist ja klar da aber daiwa die besseren ruten bauer sind und shimano die besseren rollenbauer 

werde ich das beste von besten nehmen


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

Das ist gelinde gesagt kompletter Schwachfug. Wie alt bist Du? 15?


----------



## fugi-nguyen (27. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

25 bin ich


----------



## Tino (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

Ich als eingefleischter Daiwa Fetischist möchte da eine gewichtige Erklärung,warum ein Fahrradhersteller bessere Rollen bauen soll.

Ich nutze schon Ewigkeiten Daiwa Rollen und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden.

Egal in welchem Preissegment.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

Wieso sollte ein "Nichtfahrradhersteller" bessere Rollen bauen?


----------



## Topic (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

sry für offtopic

aber ich hol mir mal popcorn und was zu trinken...wird bestimmt lustig

Daiwa vs. shimano :vik:


----------



## Tino (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*



christian36 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ein "Nichtfahrradhersteller" bessere Rollen bauen?




Sehr einfach...

Er muss sich nicht auf seine Fahrräder konzentrieren:q

Daiwa ''ausschliesslich'' auf seine Rollen.

Ausserdem bat ich um eine Erklärung,wenn man des lesens mächtig ist,warum Shimano die ''besseren'' Rollen baut.

Ich schrieb nicht ,dass Daiwa die besseren baut!!! gelle


----------



## weserwaller (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*



Tino schrieb:


> Sehr einfach...
> 
> Er muss sich nicht auf seine Fahrräder konzentrieren:q


 
Shimano baut Fahrräder? Ich dachte bislang nur Schaltungs und Bremskomponenten u.ä


----------



## fugi-nguyen (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

nun ja das hat ja alles mit getriebe zu tuhen darum denke ich das shimano in sachen rollen weiter vorne ist als daiwa 


aber daiwa die besseren rutenbauer sind weil.......


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

Rollen?#t
Ich dachte die machen Mützen.
So `ne Art fernöstlicher Klamottenhöker . . . |kopfkrat

http://www.anglerswarehouse.com.au/webshots/shimano_surface_cap_1026_1257857253_L.jpg


----------



## Tino (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

Ich sah schon Fahrradrahmen von Shimano.(mit dem Rest was ein Fahrrad ausmacht)

Aber auch das ist völlig Latte.



Mein Post bezog sich darauf,dass mir bitte fundiert erklärt werden möchte ,WARUM Shimano die besseren Rollen baut.

Wie kommt man zu solch einem Wissen???

*Beide Rollenhersteller bauen sehr gute ,aber auch mal nicht so gute Rollen.*


----------



## Tino (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*



fugi-nguyen schrieb:


> nun ja das hat ja alles mit getriebe zu tuhen darum denke ich das shimano in sachen rollen weiter vorne ist als daiwa
> 
> 
> aber daiwa die besseren rutenbauer sind weil.......





Welch Erklärung!!!

Dann erkläre mir mal die beiden Getriebeunterschiede,an die du so denkst,da ich nicht über solch ein Fachwissen verfüge.


----------



## Michael_05er (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*



fugi-nguyen schrieb:


> habe eine stella ohne rute


Wir sollten uns austauschen. Ich habe eine Rute ohne stella.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

Du hast aber auch viele Fahrräder.|bigeyes
Alle per Hand selbst aufgepumpt?:q

|wavey:


----------



## Tino (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*



weserwaller schrieb:


> .... habe ich noch nicht gesehen (doch im Baumarkt mal wo Shimapanski Labels drauf waren)aber darum geht es ja nun nicht.
> 
> Von daher ist die Aussage "die bauen keine guten Rollen weil, die sich auf Ihre Fahrräder konzentrieren müssen" völliger Unsinn.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## weserwaller (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*



Tino schrieb:


> *Mein Posting*:
> *Ich als eingefleischter Daiwa Fetischist möchte da eine gewichtige Erklärung,warum ein Fahrradhersteller bessere Rollen bauen soll.*
> 
> *Ich nutze schon Ewigkeiten Daiwa Rollen und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden.*
> ...


 
Da brauch ich nichts reininterpretieren, Du schließt aus dass, ein Fahrradzulieferer keine guten Rollen bauen kann. 

Heute ist schönes Wetter, ist es doch nicht ? 
Jetzt habe ich von vornherein ausgeschossen das heute schlechtes Wetter ist, ganz davon ab das heute wirklich gutes Wetter ist


----------



## fugi-nguyen (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

nun ja da ich beruflich an getriebe zu tuhen habe.... an autos





aber dies sind nur erfahrungsberichte von vielen angler die beides gefisch haben.....


----------



## dido_43 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

Also, in Japanien werden lt. meinen Tackledealer vor Ort 50 / 50 (Daiwa / Shamoni) gekauft. 

Der eine mag diese Marke, der andere eben nicht.

Ich hab mir vor etlichen Jahren mal ne Daiwa Spinnrolle für über 300 DM gekauft, nach mehreren Monaten mit wenigen Einsätzen hat sie sich angehört wie ne Kaffeemaschine. Kann natürlich auch ein Montagsmodell gewesen sein. |kopfkrat

Wenn mein Kumpel beim MeFo-Angeln 15 - 20 m neben mir steht und das Schnurlaufröllchen seiner Infinity Q trotz regelmäßiger Wartung / sprich Ölung anfängt zu quitschen, dass man es bis nach Dänemark hört, dann weiß ich warum ich Shamonis fische.

Von wegen Shamoni baut keine guten Ruten. Schaut mal auf die Japanseite.

Kann eine Firma die hauptsächlich sowas herstellt, auch gute Ruten und Rollen bauen?

Egal, Shamoni Rolle an Morethan Rute, wer weiß ob sich das verträgt.

:vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Kann eine Firma die hauptsächlich sowas herstellt, auch gute Ruten und Rollen bauen?
> 
> 
> :vik:



Aber sicher!#6

Alles für den Angler, vom Sommerschuh über Gummistiefel, bis zu Rute und Rolle.:m


----------



## Tino (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Da brauch ich nichts reininterpretieren, Du schließt aus dass, ein Fahrradzulieferer keine guten Rollen bauen kann.
> 
> Heute ist schönes Wetter, ist es doch nicht ?
> Jetzt habe ich von vornherein ausgeschossen das heute schlechtes Wetter ist, ganz davon ab das heute wirklich gutes Wetter ist




Du kannst echt nicht lesen...schade.

...oder reicht es einfach nicht?

Dieses hier schrieb ich und nichts anderes.

...*warum ein Fahrradhersteller bessere Rollen bauen soll.*

Wo bitte steht da, dass Shimano schlechte Rollen baut.

Das habe ich in keinem meiner Postings behauptet.

Ein wenig Intellekt beim lesen könnte nicht schaden.


----------



## Tino (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*



fugi-nguyen schrieb:


> nun ja da ich beruflich an getriebe zu tuhen habe.... an autos
> 
> 
> ...und wenn ich ein Pferd streichel, kann ich gleich reiten
> ...


----------



## Tino (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Kann eine Firma die hauptsächlich sowas herstellt, auch gute Ruten und Rollen bauen?
> 
> Hast du in deinem Leben noch keine Angelklamotten von Shimano gesehen???
> 
> ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

Tino, nu reg` dich doch nicht auf.:m

Mit dem Wissen, es besser zu wissen, muss man doch ruhig bleiben können.

|wavey:


----------



## dido_43 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*



Tino schrieb:


> dido_43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kann eine Firma die hauptsächlich sowas herstellt, auch gute Ruten und Rollen bauen?
> ...


----------



## Tino (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

...bin ich doch 

Ich mag nur nicht wenn man einem die Wörter umdrehen will.

So etwas macht man nicht.


----------



## weserwaller (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*



Tino schrieb:


> Du kannst echt nicht lesen...schade.
> 
> ...oder reicht es einfach nicht?
> 
> ...




Ich behaupte weder Shimano noch Daiwa baut die besseren Rollen.

Nur wie du ja selbst sagst, bist Du absoluter Daiwa Fan was deine Sicht wohl einfach zu stark verzerrt.

Und nun redest Du dich um Kopf und Kragen und unterstellst mir einen Magel an Intellekt.


----------



## Tino (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

Ich brauch mich hier nicht um irgendwas zu reden.

Jeder kann lesen was ich geschrieben habe.

Dieses hier schrieb ich auch:

*Beide Rollenhersteller bauen sehr gute ,aber auch mal nicht so gute Rollen.

*Das klingt ja nun wirklich nicht nach einer verzerrten Sichtweise*.


*


----------



## weserwaller (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*



Tino schrieb:


> Das renommierte Angelzeughersteller auch Klamotten herstellen ist nun nicht sooo neu.



Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen dass, die meisten Angelhersteller Ihre Klamotten nicht selbst herstellen, sondern nur labeln lassen und vertreiben.

Um so den bekanntheitsgrad des Markennamens und Ihren Umsatz zu steigern.  

Aber jetzt muss mir mal wer erklären; wie um gottes willen können Bekleidungshersteller gutes Angelgerät produzieren.

Sicherlich habe ich da auch nur was falsch verstanden, dem aufmerksamen Leser wird ja nicht entgangen sein dass, ich an einer Leseschwäche wie auch feldenden Intellekt leide. 

Achtung Ironie


----------



## FehmarnAngler (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*



> Wenn mein Kumpel beim MeFo-Angeln 15 - 20 m neben mir steht und das Schnurlaufröllchen seiner Infinity Q trotz regelmäßiger Wartung / sprich Ölung anfängt zu quitschen, dass man es bis nach Dänemark hört, dann weiß ich warum ich Shamonis fische.


 
Andersrum fische ich seit 1,5 Jahren regelmäßig meine Infinity Zaion im Salzwasser und bisher läuft sie ohne Probleme und nirgends laut. Ein Tröpfchen Öl muss mal sein... hat aber auch meiner Stella einmal nicht geschadet.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Tino (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

Ob die nun die Klamotten selbst herstellen oder lassen ist ja nun wirklich Wortklauberei.

...und alle Rollen japanischer Marken werden in Japan hergestellt.

War auch nur Wortklauberei und nicht ernstgemeint.


----------



## weserwaller (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*



Tino schrieb:


> Ob die nun die Klamotten selbst herstellen oder lassen ist ja nun wirklich Wortklauberei.



Nein, sondern ein wichtiger betriebswirtschaftlicher Faktor :q:q:q


Zum Topic und somit zum TE 

Du willst doch nicht wirklich eine Shimano Rolle an eine Daiwa Rute montieren, in dem Preisbereich muss doch eine High End Daiwa wie auch Shimano Kombi drin sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

. . . oder `ne günstige Zebco Rhino DF . . .#t:q


----------



## weserwaller (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> . . . oder `ne günstige Zebco Rhino DF . . .#t:q



Du bist mein Stalker


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Du bist mein Stalker




#6

Mal gucken wat son Teil kostet.:m


----------



## dido_43 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

Lesath #6


----------



## fugi-nguyen (30. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

keine lust mehr ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

Die Sache ist doch relativ zwecklos.
Mit Preisen ab 500 EUR kannst Du Dir vielfältigste Traumstöcke ganz nach individuellen Vorstellungen und optimaler Anpassug bei guten professionellen Anbietern incl. sehr nettem Lifetime-Service schneidern lassen, das ist ein Unterschied wie Konfektion von H&M versus dem richtigen Herrenschneider ...
Darum ist das Thema nicht wirklich interessant, soviel Geld in einer Stangenrute zu versenken, die dann auch noch in das sehr bruchempfindliche Daiwa Tournament Segment gehört.


----------



## Gemini (30. September 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*

Meiner Erfahrung nach kosten x-beliebige Japan-Brands im Domestic-Retail JDM 130 EU circa 35 USD im EK-Mittel (made in ROC/TW). Wird alles als JDM verkauft aber hey, interessiert ja nicht solange man das hier als fancy JDM verkaufen kann. (Und hier kosten die dann 200-225 EU, )

Bei der Morethan die hoffentlich in JP hergestellt wurde liegt Händler-EK (plat z.b.) bei circa 175.00 EUR). Sollte recht genau hinkommen.

Das bedeutet dass Daiwa an so einem Stecken richtig Kohle verdient, Produktionskosten 70 bis 85 EU wenns hochkommt und wirklich eine japanische Fachkraft die Finger dran hatte.

Aber was red ich, der Neid anderer Angler kompensiert doch ein so richtig überteuertes Kohlefaserstängchen gekauft zu haben, oder?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Morethan special a*



Gemini schrieb:


> Aber was red ich, der Neid anderer Angler kompensiert doch ein so richtig überteuertes Kohlefaserstängchen gekauft zu haben, oder?


Dient - bei mir - vor allem dem Seelenfrieden. Ich hab auch unbedingt eine Stradic gebraucht, weil ich doch alles in allem so zwei, vielleicht drei Mal im Jahr gezielt auf Rapfen fische. Oder die Certate die unbedingt zu mir wollte. Oder die ganzen Lucky Craft Wobbler. Oder die Barschflitsche mit der 1000er Stella mit der Stroft, weil das braucht man ja wenn man gezielt auf Barsch geht (auch wenn ich die meisten Barsche mit Wurm am DS auf der Ryukon fange). Oder die SS3 die ich unbedingt nächstes Jahr brauche weil ich mir zu Weihnachten evtl. die Branzino 3000 schenke (neue Rute == neue Rolle. Anders kann man ja keine Fische fangen). Oder das neue Echolot, weil das alte.. naja.. alt ist.

Angeln ist bei den meisten ein Hobby und dafür gibt man auch ohne wirkliche Notwendigkeit mehr Geld aus als nötig. Also ich zumindest. Und die Wand in meiner Angelgarage muss ja auch voll werden.


----------

